# Can't hit my irons anymore



## adevries (Apr 18, 2014)

I got new clubs that are two degrees upright and an inch longer than I'm used to. I swung them perfectly until I went on spring break and took golf off for a week. When I came back I couldn't hit my irons anymore. So, I don't think that its because of my new clubs because I was swinging them perfectly before. When I go on the driving range I hit the ball perfect the first five times then it goes downhill from there. Usually, the ball goes short right with not very much ball flight. My coach can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. I tend to stand close to the ball and I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it. I was wondering if you guys could help me out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2014)

Change your coach. A good PGA pro should be able to spot and fix this in a few minutes.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 18, 2014)

I would agree with Homer.

I am set up the same - 2 deg upright and one inch longer than standard but I am 6ft 5 . It is not just height that governs the adjustment as it it depends on a measurement to the ground too.

If you are only 5ft 6, they are probably not set correctly !!


----------



## G_Mulligan (Apr 18, 2014)

does not sound like a technique problem if the first few are fine and the coach can't see the problem. Maybe you are tensing up and trying too hard, or focusing on mechanics trying to figure out exactly how you hit those good shots and suddenly your rhythm goes. 

Try and clear your mind of swing thoughts and mechanics, swing loose and smooth and get into a nice easy rhythm.


----------



## the_coach (Apr 18, 2014)

What was your normal range of gross score with the 'bag' you had before? What's your normal shot shape? What reasons were given, by whom, for the different lie & length of your new clubs, is it some sort of swing change? or are you a junior or intermediate who has grown some?


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 19, 2014)

Bigfoot said:



			If you are only 5ft 6, they are probably not set correctly !!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I reckon you ought to be at least 6ft to stand a chance of hitting these.


----------



## adevries (Apr 19, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Agreed. I reckon you ought to be at least 6ft to stand a chance of hitting these.
		
Click to expand...

I'm female and 5'7


----------



## adevries (Apr 19, 2014)

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20140419085414AA36eSv

If you go here, there is a video of my swing.


----------



## golfdub (Apr 19, 2014)

I think anyone would struggle hitting of that mat.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow those clubs cannot be the right length for you. Please go and see a professional!  I think he/she will also help you with your grip because it needs some work IMO.

The sooner you get that grip perfect the better, no point working on anything else before then.


----------



## lex! (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks very 'wristy' to me and hence too unpredictable. But agree with previous post, change your coach and see a PGA pro who will sort it pdq


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 21, 2014)

adevries said:



			I'm female and 5'7
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, assumed male. 

For women I guess 5ft 7 is above average height which may explain the 1" longer shaft and 2 deg upright spec! Clubs could well be OK.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 22, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Change your coach. A good PGA pro should be able to spot and fix this in a few minutes.
		
Click to expand...

what is the point in this response?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 22, 2014)

Try and flatten your left wrist at the top of your backswing so it matches the angle of your forearm as below


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 22, 2014)

In fact, try to copy everything about that position!

Grip needs attention and stance seems a little wide, but don't lose that rhythm - it's gorgeous!


----------

